
Alcatraz 1962 escapees had small chance of success - yitchelle
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-30349106
======
gvb
Mythbusters labelled it "plausable."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythBusters_%282003_season%29#E...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythBusters_%282003_season%29#Escape_From_Alcatraz)

Video: [http://www.discovery.com/tv-
shows/mythbusters/videos/escape-...](http://www.discovery.com/tv-
shows/mythbusters/videos/escape-from-alcatraz-minimyth/)

"The makeshift raft crafted and crewed by the MythBusters team did indeed
reach the shore, but at the Marin Headlands instead of Angel Island."

------
irickt
Details here: [http://www.tudelft.nl/en/current/latest-
news/article/detail/...](http://www.tudelft.nl/en/current/latest-
news/article/detail/nederlandse-wetenschappers-laten-zien-ontsnapping-per-
boot-van-alcatraz-in-1962-was-mogelijk/)

